# Best Shampoo For Maltese



## micsingular (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a 1.8 years old Maltese, Skye. I bought him when he was 1 year old. He used to have silky fur thats shines. But now, its turns yellowish, and dry (esp the backbone line), his coat doesn't shine anymore. 

I've seek help from some petshop owners, some says the food, thus, i asked my grandma to stop feeding him human food. and i bought Royal Canin for him (recommended by petshop). And there was only a wee bit of improvement. 
Some others said that the anti-flea solution i used on him might be too strong or not suitable, thus, i stop using it. And still, there's no improvement. 

I'm really lost, and don't know what to do. Thought that it might be the shampoo. I'm currently using Espree shampoo and conditioner. Its highly recommended by almost all the petshop, however, it doesn't really help much.

Hope that u guys could help me out. Heard that pure paws products are very good. What's the shampoo you guys use on your babies? Any recommendation to save my poor skye? The situation lasted for about 5 months, really hope to get his silky and shiny fur back. 

Thanks!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not familiar with Espree products. I'm currently using Spa shampoo & conditioner from Lavish Pet. I love,love, love it. It's the best I've used so far. It works well on both my malts hair, their hair feels softer, silkier, smells yummy & is really shinny, white & glossy. I also like Pearlyt, it's a combo shampoo & conditioner with brighteners but it doesn't condition as well as the Lavish Pet. Skye may have a buildup on his hair, you could try using a clarifying shampoo & then try a better quality shampoo & conditioner. And please make sure gramdma stops feeding your malt human food, most of it can make him sick & overweight.


----------



## micsingular (Jan 12, 2008)

> I'm not familiar with Espree products. I'm currently using Spa shampoo & conditioner from Lavish Pet. I love,love, love it. It's the best I've used so far. It works well on both my malts hair, their hair feels softer, silkier, smells yummy & is really shinny, white & glossy. I also like Pearlyt, it's a combo shampoo & conditioner with brighteners but it doesn't condition as well as the Lavish Pet. Skye may have a buildup on his hair, you could try using a clarifying shampoo & then try a better quality shampoo & conditioner. And please make sure gramdma stops feeding your malt human food, most of it can make him sick & overweight.[/B]



Thank for the reply! It really helps! I've stopped my grandma from feeding him. She insisted that she fed human food for her dogs last time, and its absolutely fine. I'm so irritated when i found out she secretly feeds him food. ARGH! don't worry, i will try my very best to stop her.

Btw, as i'm browsing through this forum, i saw alot of owners recommending PetSilk. How much do u know about this product? As i'm located in Singapore, its kinda difficult for me to get Tropiclean products, as i don't think there any shop out there selling it. Meanwhile, will try to look online. Hope to get more info for Skye


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503333
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Royal Canin isn't very good either, it has corn meal in it. You want a premium brand like: Wellness, Innova Chicken soup for the puppy lovers soul, California Natural. You want to recognize the first 5 ingredients have real meat in products and not soy or corn meals. Its just not good for them. You want to give them natural meats and veggies. I use the chicken soup one mixed with Diamond dog food. These products are not usually sold at petsmart or petco but at nice pet stores, or feed stores. I love the feed stores they usually carry alot of premium foods and have samples.

With Shampoo, I use The Spa Lavish products too, and the Petsilk bright white shampoo, and Garnier Fructis Sleek and Smooth Conditioner. 

Good Luck


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Getting him on a good diet helps. It will take a few months for the coat to come back. Adding a fatty acid supplement like fish oil, 3V Caps, or Derm Caps can help the coat. 

What flea stuff were you using? Advantage or Frontline should not leave the hair yellow. 

I like Tresamme for a clarifying shampoo. 

Shampoo twice, then let him sit in conditioner before you rinse it out.


----------



## micsingular (Jan 12, 2008)

> Getting him on a good diet helps. It will take a few months for the coat to come back. Adding a fatty acid supplement like fish oil, 3V Caps, or Derm Caps can help the coat.
> 
> What flea stuff were you using? Advantage or Frontline should not leave the hair yellow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replying . The flea solution tt leaves lemon spots is Frontline :|... And i shampoo him twice, and followed by conditioner.. 

Comments noted.  thanks!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

Royal Canin isn't the best of foods since it has corn in it which alot of malts are allergic too.

Try a better diet without corn in it such as Canidae, Merricks, Innova, Natural Balance, etc.
You may also want to try adding Missing Link or Salmon Oil to his diet, both have omega fatty acids that help improve the skin and coat.

I feed mine Canidae and just recently started giving them Salmon Oil (they were on Missing Link). When I switched over to Canidae from another dog food I noticed a huge difference in their skin and coat. I just recently switched to Salmon Oil because I have heard such great results from it and is very healthy and beneficial for you dog and they love the taste.

As for shampoo and conditioner, I currently use Nova Pearls Moisturizing Shampoo and Nova Pearls Moisturizing Conditioner.
I am always trying out different shampoos and conditioners looking for the one that I like the best. I have been using the Nova Pearls for awhile and am very happy with it. It is the same my groomer uses. It leaves the hair nice and silky, and the skin and coat hydrated. 

Good luck with your boy. I know it can be frustrating. 
Every year I have to go through the dogs having dry skin and coats during the winter because of all the dry heat. But this year has been alot better thanks to all the things I have changed.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi ,

I have tried a lot of shampoos but always wind up going back to Gold Medal Puppy shampoo. It sounds crazy but it whitens, smells like baby powder and is so gentle you can use it on their faces. I also use Pantene Ice conditioner if she needs it.

I get the shampoo at Petsmart and bought it when I got my Havanese puppy 3 years ago. I've tried lots of different shampoos including Spa products, Garnier, and Pantene and like I said this what I always go back to.

Leslie


----------



## micsingular (Jan 12, 2008)

To owners who uses Spa Lavish Pet Shampoo:

there are 3 different types
Fresh Vanilla and White Tea 
| Renew Ginger and Grapefruit 
| Comfort Lavender and Oatmeal 

Which one does u use on ur baby? Which is better?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> Thanks for replying . The flea solution tt leaves lemon spots is Frontline :|... And i shampoo him twice, and followed by conditioner..
> 
> Comments noted.  thanks![/B]



Well that is weird. Perhaps switch to Advantage and see what happens. 

I have found dish soap gets out a lot of things better than whitening shampoo.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> To owners who uses Spa Lavish Pet Shampoo:
> 
> there are 3 different types
> Fresh Vanilla and White Tea
> ...


I'm using the Fresh Vanilla & White Tea Shampoo. It smells yummy. I haven't tried the other 2, but I probably will.


----------



## micsingular (Jan 12, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=503805
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think i'm getting the Renew Ginger and Grapefruit , as nourishing, restoring damaged hair. and helps clarifying the coat. 

Fresh Vanilla and White Tea : Refreshing vanilla, invigorating white tea and stimulating milk thistle have been chosen for their purifying and circulation boosting properties, helping to combat the effect of toxins. Dead skin cells are sloughed away and your pets coat will immediately be naturally radiant, nourished and healthier. Your pets Spa bath will be deep cleansing, refreshing and naturally aromatic.

Comfort Lavender and Oatmeal: This rich combination of nourishing body bath and rich vitamins is designed to leave your pet's skin and coat feeling cleansed and smooth. The aromatherapy effects of lavender and the soothing effects of hydrolyzed oatmeal combine to relieve stress and impart comfort to your loved one.

*Renew Ginger and Grapefruit*: An extremely gentle cocoa derived cleanser with just the right amounts of botanical emollients, ginger root and pink grapefruit to leave the hair shiny, unbelievably manageable and brilliantly clean. Clarifies and removes excess toxins. Renew Spa shampoo contains deep moisture to nourish and restore your pet's skin and coat.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

> [/B]


The flea solution tt leaves lemon spots is Frontline


> [/B]


I had the same thing happen with Bailey.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

My groomer suggested Earth bath Puppy Shampoo and Earth bath conditioner. My breeder suggested Pantene.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I use Bless The Beast and CC shampoo, I don't think there is any specific shampoo
for Maltese, I think you search and search till you find one that works great for you.
I do switch every bath, I never use the same shampoo more than 2x in a row, I find Nemo's hair just comes better that way..
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

> Royal Canin isn't the best of foods since it has corn in it which alot of malts are allergic too.
> 
> Try a better diet without corn in it such as Canidae, Merricks, Innova, Natural Balance, etc.
> You may also want to try adding Missing Link or Salmon Oil to his diet, both have omega fatty acids that help improve the skin and coat.
> ...



I've heard adding oil to their diet is good for their skin, but I've never heard of Salmon oil. Do you add it to their food? Does it come in capsules or bottle? Where can I buy some. Bianca has dry skin and maybe this would help.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I use Day by Day from CC for Deuci's coat. Daeroni has more of a thick coat so I use coat handler shampoo on him. And once in awhile I use bio-groom whitening shampoo for their paws.
We use the spa products too, we have the nourishing one i think and oatmeal? I rotate their shampoo and conditioner also... I never tried the new petsilks... I liked it better back then...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I keep seeing the Spa Lavish booth at dog shows and I never get anything! Next time, I will. 

I just bought the gallon bottles of Coat Handler, so I guess you can say that I like that one!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

> I just bought the gallon bottles of Coat Handler, so I guess you can say that I like that one![/B]



I'm also a huge fan of Coat Handler! And.... lol.... I also bought the gallon bottles! :smilie_daumenpos: 

Stacy, I also tried the Garnier conditioner that you posted about and I like it also... it seemed to work well for Bella's dry ends. So, thanks for the tip!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> I'm not familiar with Espree products. I'm currently using Spa shampoo & conditioner from Lavish Pet. I love,love, love it. It's the best I've used so far. It works well on both my malts hair, their hair feels softer, silkier, smells yummy & is really shinny, white & glossy. I also like Pearlyt, it's a combo shampoo & conditioner with brighteners but it doesn't condition as well as the Lavish Pet. Skye may have a buildup on his hair, you could try using a clarifying shampoo & then try a better quality shampoo & conditioner. And please make sure gramdma stops feeding your malt human food, most of it can make him sick & overweight.[/B]


I also love the Spa Lavish pet products. They have many varieties to choose from for your need. I also double condition. I use Spa Lavish Conditioner and Garnier Fructis Sleek and Shine, and his coat is smooth and shiny for me. Also, when brushing out everyday I use Biogroom Leave n Conditioner. I was told to never dry brush your baby, and that helped Cliffords coat a ton. You can google Spa Lavish Pet Products and find out where to order. Also, personally I have noticed alot of pet stores don't sell the quality pet shampoos and conditioners. If you can find a feed store, they sell quality products and food. Good Luck


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use Coat Handler on Riley, he has really thick hair and i love how the Coat Handler works on him. I like Vellus the best for Chloe, she has very fine hair and it doesn't weigh it down, also the CC products are very nice except the whitening shampoo.


----------

